# new tank set up 29g magicwave 102.



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there gang here are some photos i have taken of my new set up 
thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Great start. Are the anchor corals mounted?

I don't think I've seen this brand/model tank before.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally see the progress and like it. Good luck Tom

What is on the right. Is it Lionfish?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

sig on the right is the feather duster .
what do umean will about anchor corals mounted , sorry new to this .
thanks guys .
having a few glitches i think we added the hammer coral too early , one of them is dying off , bummers , 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Tom, if I could make some suggestions?

First, The black scooter blenny, is a fish that will eat frozen foods well enough to survive, but generally consumes large amounts of the tiny crustatians that live in the live rock, like baby amphipods and all sized copepods. In a new tank, the populations of these are unstable. be sure that you regularly offer it very small amounts of frozen whole shrimp type foods (brine, mysis, whole baby krill). Their bellies need not look fat and swollen with food all the time, but be sure it isn't emmaciated. Secondly for several months, ad no other fish that is a strong predator of live pods as it will compete directly with the scooter blenny.

Secondly, i've seen anchor corals come back from far worse condition than what the one you have looks like. I asked, if it was mounted, meaning is it glued or epoxied to a rock. These corals have a tendancy to get nocked over (especially at risk with your urchin) and one tumble into the sand could be the killing blow. Having them attaced to a rock will also allow you to better position the corals. If this tank is lit by power compacts, I would sugest moving them slightly higher in the rock stack, and into medium non-direct flow. All of the corals tenticles should be swaying gently and continuously. Direct strong flow is not good and will cause the coral to pull in its tentles a bit. Sometimes a good position for this is near the filter intake, which always has nutrient and food loaded water headed for it.

Generally anchor corals are photosynthetic, and rarely consume offered target fed frozen foods, and especially ignore it if in poor condition. so the best you can do for it is to place it in the best spot, and prevent accidents.

Have you kept starfish before? in a tank this size, you'll want to occasionally offer it small bits of both meathy and plant based foods, as the stuff it eats from the rock wont be enough to sustain it longterm, especially as it'll be competing with the urchin you have.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I used I piece of PVC tube which can be found in electrical section of Home Depot. you can buy diameter needed and stuck it betweeb rocks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hammer coral*

hey there guys /gals , i took everyones advice i moved the coral to where the intake of the filter was came home today and it was all gooey and starting to detoriate i removed it ( lesson learned ) thanks gang
the other one knock on wood is expanding and flowing real nice . 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats a shame, sorry about that. Anchor corals don't ship well at all and that damage can catch up later, could be the reason. The other one looks alright. Watch for them stinging tenticles at night.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*anchor coral*

update on the anchor coral , today and yesterday the coral doubled in size looks great and huge in size will try to get some pics
thanks again 
tom


----------

